# S3 S Sport Seats - Heated?



## chip2058 (May 18, 2015)

I know this seems like a straight forward question, but while the standard seats are heated, are the S3 S Sport Seats Heated? In the order guide it specifically calls out the standard seat as Heated, 8-way power front sport seats w/ 4-way power lumbar, but the S Sport Seat is only listed as Manual front seats w/ 4-way power lumbar. Just curious, as I don't want to be in for a cold winter.

Thanks!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

yes, now go order those damn seats.


----------



## chip2058 (May 18, 2015)

Haha, thanks. Been on order since the beginning of April but they won't give me a darn build date!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I waited a year for mine and it was still worth the wait. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

they are heated.

I ordered mine the first week the super sport seat option opened and it took about three and a half months to get the car.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> they are heated.
> 
> I ordered mine the first week the super sport seat option opened and it took about three and a half months to get the car.


So the manual SS Seats. Does it move forward, backward, up, down, tilt forward, backward manually or is it more limited?


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Cesar2387 said:


> So the manual SS Seats. Does it move forward, backward, up, down, tilt forward, backward manually or is it more limited?


They do all of the above.


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes they are heated. And not power all way. Which is good because electric motors add weight you do not need in your S3.


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

WhyFly said:


> Yes they are heated. And not power all way. Which is good because electric motors add weight you do not need in your S3.


Just like the AC, the stereo unit, the sunroof, etc...

I'm 100% okay with manual adjustment but weight of the motors has never been a concern to me. To each his own.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

nlz242 said:


> Just like the AC, the stereo unit, the sunroof, etc...
> 
> I'm 100% okay with manual adjustment but weight of the motors has never been a concern to me. To each his own.


If some one said ill remove 100lbs from the car by removing a feature you don't use, would you do it? I would.

That's how I look at manual seats. I don't ENJOY electric seats. I set my seat once and that's it. I'll take the weight savings. I do however ENJOY the radio, AC and sunroof


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> If some one said ill remove 100lbs from the car by removing a feature you don't use, would you do it? I would.
> 
> That's how I look at manual seats. I don't ENJOY electric seats. I set my seat once and that's it. I'll take the weight savings. I do however ENJOY the radio, AC and sunroof


I wish they would have kept my sunroof.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> If some one said ill remove 100lbs from the car by removing a feature you don't use, would you do it? I would.
> 
> That's how I look at manual seats. I don't ENJOY electric seats. I set my seat once and that's it. I'll take the weight savings. I do however ENJOY the radio, AC and sunroof


Weight savings is always a plus, but I didn't realize the power seat motors weigh in at 100lbs haha?:laugh:

I kinda wish they offered a non sunroof S3 though, not just for the weight savings but I rarely ever use mine, opened it one time in 6 months.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> Weight savings is always a plus, but I didn't realize the power seat motors weigh in at 100lbs haha?:laugh:
> 
> I kinda wish they offered a non sunroof S3 though, not just for the weight savings but I rarely ever use mine, opened it one time in 6 months.


It's not just the weight savings but the *location* of the weight savings, which makes the sunroof a prime candidate for a performance deletion.

My 8P A3 was the one of only two A3s that I have seen in California without a sunroof. The 8P sunroof was a dual pane "Open Sky" model, extra heavy.

But on the current A3/S3, it's only one piece of glass, so not nearly as bad.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> Weight savings is always a plus, but I didn't realize the power seat motors weigh in at 100lbs haha?:laugh:
> 
> I kinda wish they offered a non sunroof S3 though, not just for the weight savings but I rarely ever use mine, opened it one time in 6 months.


I can say for a fact that the B7 RS4 comfort seats vs the Sport buckets are a solid 40lbs a seat so 100lbs might not be that far off, honestly.

Being said, it was just an example :beer:


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I can say for a fact that the B7 RS4 comfort seats vs the Sport buckets are a solid 40lbs a seat so 100lbs might not be that far off, honestly.
> 
> Being said, it was just an example :beer:




Wow that's pretty substantial for the weight difference with the RS4 seats! Our cars could be similar:thumbup:
Was just joking around earlier no harm :beer::thumbup:


----------

